
U.S., Israel developed Flame computer virus - ctingom
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/us-israel-developed-computer-virus-to-slow-iranian-nuclear-efforts-officials-say/2012/06/19/gJQA6xBPoV_print.html
======
aginn
The virus is pretty remarkable and impressive. It was safe to assume that we
and Israel worked together, but I was leaning more to Israel operating alone.
Israel has been quite rouge for the past two years.

------
adventureful
The Post is running this as basically a quasi official confirmation of
something that I think everybody already assumed.

